# en mal de



## Ernesto Val

Hola. ¿Alguien conoce esta expresión: "En mal de romantisme"? Por ejemplo en la frase:" Les couples *en mal de romantisme* pourront aller au Chalet des Iles".
Gracias.


----------



## tom29

Hola

Las parejas a las cuales le faltan romantismo podran ir al "chalet des Iles"

"Etre en mal de quelque chose" significa que te falta algo, algo importante de una manera general.


Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

tom29 said:


> Hola
> 
> Las parejas a las cuales le faltan romantismo podran ir al "chalet des Iles"
> 
> "Etre en mal de quelque chose" significa que te falta algo, algo importante de una manera general.
> 
> 
> Saludos


mal de...: traduce nostalgia, añoranza.
Las parejas a la búsqueda de romanticismo podrán....


----------



## poupounette

Las parejas* en* búsqueda de romanticismo


----------



## totor

También:

*{Tener / Estar con} ganas de; padecer la ausencia de.*


----------



## Eneko

Mi propuesta:

"Las parejas que anden mal de romanticismo, podrán ir al Chalet des Îles"


----------



## GrammarFreak

Bonjour, comment pourrais-je dire "_un peuple en mal de vivre_"? Pour le contexte, je parle du peuple espagnol pendant le franquisme.

Merci.


----------



## Conchita57

Il y a sûrement d'autres traductions possibles, mais celle-ci me semble assez convenable :

_un pueblo deprimido._


----------



## GrammarFreak

Merci beaucoup.  En fait, je cherche une expression qui traduirait l'idée d'un peuple opprimé qui est en mal de vivre et qui commence à se rebeller dans les années 60. Il me semble qu'être en mal de vivre est plus fort que "deprimido", ou du moins qu'un aspect de l'expression n'est pas traduit dans "deprimido".


----------



## Paquita

Je te propose = "ansioso por vivir" qui traduit le "désir" de vivre plus que le "mal", mais il semble que ce soit dans ce sens que tu cherches ...si "deprimido" te semble trop "négatif"

edit : 
− *Être en mal de qqn, de qqc.* Souffrir de l'absence de quelqu'un, de quelque chose; _p. ext._, désirer, avoir besoin de. _Être en mal d'amour, d'enfant, de guerres, de poésie, de promenade, de publicité, de renseignements_

_fuente = http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/mal/substantif (al final del I)_


----------



## octoplasm

Peut-être _desalentado, decaído, desfallecido._


----------



## Tina.Irun

"Le mal de vivre" se ha traducido como "el mal de vivir".
_Eugenio Matus, crítico hispanoamericano, sostiene que la literatura es, para Baroja, "un remedio contra el mal de vivir"..."_

Se habla de desgana, de malestar.


----------



## afterlife

_



Eugenio Matus, crítico hispanoamericano, sostiene que la literatura es, para Baroja, "un remedio contra el mal de vivir"..."

Click to expand...

_Sí pero me parece un término bastante rebuscado, por no decir artificial, en castellano. No creo que muchos hispanohablantes lo entiendan.  

Mi sugerencia: acongojado

*(DRAE)acongojado**, da**.*
*1. *adj. Afectado por una honda pesadumbre, angustia o padecimiento. _Con una mirada acongojada nos lo comunicó todo._


----------



## Clessidra

Hola a todos de nuevo,
Tengo esta expresión en un texto y no sé si refiere a que nos sentimos mal antes de partir o a que tenemos ansias de partir. Tampoco sé cómo expresarlo correctamente en español.
Texto:
Transmis de loin en loin et d'âge en âge par des bardes, des dicts comme celui de Guésar de Ling entretiennent la mémoire des prophéties, des sages et des mages, des découvreurs de textes-trésors, d'ascètes et de princes magnanimes -autant d'événements à décrypter pour éclairer les pages reconnues de l'histoire. De quoi nourrir l'imaginaire d'artistes, d'aventuriers ou d'explorateurs *en mal de départ*, l'interdit sans appel ou relatif ayant toujours alimenté la curiosité ou suscité des vocations.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La expresión es:
- en mal de... = con vivos deseos de...

Muy utilizado en : couple en mal d'enfant.
 Por otra parte, repasa el texto en francés que está plagado de faltas.

Au revoir, hasta luego
P. D.: Cambio el título


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias Martine,
Entiendo la expresión. Por otra parte, creo que los errores ya están corregidos.
Saludos.


----------



## eneco

N*UEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días!

¿Me podíais ayudar a entender esta frase?

"Pareilles maladresses ne sauraient concerner que les professeurs *en mal d'oeuvres* à décharner pour mieux épuiser la quintessence d'une pensée polychrome."

Contexto: las "maladresses" se refieren a seguir el pensamiento de un filósofo a pies juntillas, sin espíritu crítico.

No sé qué quiere decir "en mal d'oeuvres", si se trata de una expresión hecha o no: yo no la he encontrado.
Como traducción he pensado:
"Semejantes torpezas sólo pueden corresponder a los profesores *sin inspiración* (???)
¿También podría ser que se sobreentendiese un "pas"? "en (pas) mal d'oeuvres"

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Paquita

> *Être en mal de qqn, de qqc.* Souffrir de l'absence de quelqu'un, de quelque chose; _p. ext._, désirer, avoir besoin de. _Être en mal d'amour, d'enfant, de guerres, de poésie, de promenade, de publicité, de renseignements._ _Des groupes en mal d'espace, en quête de territoires_ (Vidal de La Bl., _Princ. géogr. hum._, 1921, p. 46). _Ce grand flot parfumé, satiné, voluptueux, des femmes de Lima en mal de frivolités, de liberté, de plaisirs défendus_ (Morand, _Dern. jour Inquis._, 1947, p. 247).


 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mal (segunda página)

que sufren de la ausencia de obras...

(une femme "en mal d'enfant" = qui désire en avoir un et ne peut pas)


----------



## eneco

Gracias paquit&,
entonces puede significar "profesores deseosos de obras a las que descarnar hasta agotar su quinta esencia..."

gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Sordello

yo enconrtré como traducción posible de "en mal de" el "tener ganas de"
Saludos,

Sordello


----------



## Clessidra

Ganas de, deseoso de... todo va en la misma direccion.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## WUPPIE

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*Hilos unidos​
Estoy traduciendo sobre la cólera infantil, y una de las causas familiares es "la famille frénetique où les enfants sont en mal de présence".

Temo traducir como "sienten que estorban (los niños)", y no se me ocurre nada mejor.
Muchas gracias si queréis y podéis ayudarme.
Wuppie


----------



## jprr

Hola:
... a mi parecer no está tan mal la traducción del diccionario de WR (1 être en mal de qqchose)
...donde a los niños les faltan una presencia / donde los niños carecen de una presencia / ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Claro, la idea es esa. Supongo que se refieren a que los padres están a menudo ausentes. Por lo tanto, podríamos decir que esos niños carecen de la presencia de los padres.


----------



## yserien

*Être en mal de qqn, de qqc.* Souffrir de l'absence de quelqu'un, de quelque chose; _p. ext._, désirer, avoir besoin de...
¡Víctor ! Coincides con el diccionario del CNRTL.


----------



## WUPPIE

Muchas gracias. No acabo de verlo literalmente, ése _en_ ¿se refiere a _présence_?

Si alguno me quiere analizar eso, pues más gracias aún.

Wuppie


----------



## Paquita

yserien said:


> *Être en mal de qqn, de qqc.* S




El "en" forma parte de la expresión...no hay nada que explicar.


----------



## Ponzan2

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Saludos por favor, como traducíríais 
Qui nous entraîne sur les traces d´un illusioniste *en mal d´engagements*

Que nos lleva tras los pasos de un ilusionista....

gracias

Ponzán


----------



## Annalees

No estoy segura, ya que engagement, a mi parecer, puede significar 2 cosas:
Engagement personnel (compromiso personal), o contratación.


"En mal de", significa, "a quién le falta"

Por lo tanto, aqui, seguimos los pasos de un ilusionista, a quién, o bien le falta comprometerse, o bien a quién le falta trabajo....

Supongo que con el contexto, se podría entender de cual se trata.

Espero que te ayude...

Un saludo


----------



## Ponzan2

sí, me sirve mucho,
un ilusionista sin trabajo, 

gracias 1000

Ponzán


----------



## GURB

Hola


> "En mal de", significa, "a quién le falta"


Es lo que dice el diccionario de la casa pero no es eso. Significa: qui a du mal à/ qui souffre de ne pas  (trouver de nouveaux engagements).
Loc. fam. _Être en mal de, _souffrir de l'absence de, du manque de. _Être en mal d'affection. Un artiste en mal d'inspiration. _Spécialt. _Une femme en mal d'enfant, _qui souffre de ne pas être mère. Dico Académie.
Propongo:*...un ilusionista apurado en conseguir nuevos contratos*.
Un saludo


----------



## Annalees

Désolée Gurb, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. "Être en mal de" peut aussi tout simplement signifier "ne pas avoir" "manquer de".
vous le trouverez non seulement dans Wordreference, mais également dans d'autres dictionnaire, monolingues et bilingues...

Bon weekend


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Annalees said:


> Désolée Gurb, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord. "Être en mal de" peut aussi tout simplement signifier "ne pas avoir" "manquer de".
> vous le trouverez non seulement dans Wordreference, mais également dans d'autres dictionnaire, monolingues et bilingues...
> 
> Bon weekend


 
Pas dans le CNRTL, en tout cas.


----------



## unodejunio

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola foreros: 

por favor ¿sabéis cuál sería el significado de _en mal d'explications_ en la siguiente frase?:

_Jordi Evole n’a pas l’apparence d’une star mais il s’est transformé, avec son émission «Salvados», en l’une des voix les plus écoutées par des téléspectateurs espagnols *en mal d’explications* dans un pays en crise.


_¿Sería equivalente a Deseosos/Ansiosos de explicaciones?

Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## vivants

Sí, en lo literal sería "faltos" o "necesitados de explicaciones". Pero "Ansiosos" está muy bien, creo.


----------



## unodejunio

vivants said:


> Sí, en lo literal sería "faltos" o "necesitados de explicaciones". Pero "Ansiosos" está muy bien, creo.


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Esta1

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días, me gustaría que alguien me pudiera decir que significa la expresión,"en mal de repères". La frase es, dans une société en mal de repéres.
Gracias


----------



## Yendred

*en mal de repères* significa _que ha perdido sus referencias

_Más generalmente, *en mal de + qqch* significa _que ha olvidado/que ha perdido/que necesita algo_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Esta1, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

__________________________
Tu pregunta ha sido unida a un hilo ya abierto sobre esta expresión. Por favor, léelo desde el principio.
Martine (Mod...)
__________________________

- deseosos de / en búsqueda de...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

